# Problème pour ouverture Mail



## dom65 (8 Avril 2009)

Je suis passé de Mac OS X à Léopard (+Ilife 09 / Iwork09) et depuis dès que j'ouvre l'application Mail rien ne se passe, aucune fen^tre ne s'ouvre et je ne reçois, ni n'envoie de mail.Cela fonctionnait très bien sur MAC OSX.
Pour fermer Mail je suis de + obligé de forcer à quitter sinon Mail reste toujours ouvert.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution, sachant que mon FAI est SFR est que tout fonctionne parfaitement?
merci d'avance
Urgent


----------



## r e m y (8 Avril 2009)

traité de nombreuses fois.... C'est un bug de mail sous MacOS X 10.5.6 quand il doit reimporter des boites aux mettres issues de MacOS X 10.4.11.

Il y a 2 fichiers à sortir du dossier Mail à l'intérieur du dossier Bibliothèque de son dossier Utilisateur (la petite maison). Ce sont 2 fichiers contenant MessagesRules dans leur nom.

Les placer sur le bureau, puis relancer Mail. Cette fois il devrait importer les boites aux lettres.
Par contre il n' plus aucune règle de filtrage ni de tri du courrier arrivant.

Il faut soit recréer ces règles, soit essayer de quitter Mail, remettre les 2 fichiers précédemment déplacés à leur place, puis relancer Mail.

9 fois sur 10, cette fois il accepte de relire ces fichiers et le pb est réglé.


Note du modo : Et 10 fois sur 10, je dois déplacer les topics qui parlent des applications "internet" au bon endroit.


----------



## bernarm (21 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir
J'ai installé "Leopard" il-y-a 3/4 jours et depuis j'avais ce P.B.
Merci pour la solution
 P.S. Je fais parti des 9/10 pour qui la réinstalation des deux fichiers ne perturbe pas le fonctionnement
Bernard


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2009)

Note au modo.... en l'occurence il s'agit certes de Mail donc d'une application Internet, mais le problème dont on parle est un bug de Migration de MacOS X 10.4 vers 10.5.6.

Alors personnellement je rangerais plutôt dans la catégorie MacOS X.... (en attendant d'avoir des "listes intelligentes" qui permettent d'avoir le même fil de discussion présenté dans plusieurs forums dès lors qu'ils répondent à plusieurs critères)


----------

